
Google’s comment-ranking system will be a hit with the alt-right - mschrage
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/01/google-perspective-comment-ranking-system/
======
Caveman_Coder
"Pasting her "Dear white people" into Perspective's API got a score of 61
percent toxicity."

\- I'm not surprised by this at all really, many people would find her
writings offensive and "toxic," especially her "Dear white people" race-
baiting ramblings...

